# Is this copy of vista legit?



## Matt18 (Jan 5, 2008)

I just bought a copy of windows vista ultimate 32bit off of amazon(from a seller on amazon).  I just got it in the mail today.  I opened it up and it is just a white paper sleeve that says "Asus Windows Vista Ultimate 32-Bit".  There was a piece of paper inside the sleeve w/ the cd that has the product key.  It honestly looks like the dvd was burned.  I went ahead and installed it and everything went fine.  It never asked for the product key.  Windows is activated and everything looks fine.  However, when I go to computer properties it says my computer manufacturer is Dell!?!?!  

Should I send this back?  Am I going to have any problems if I keep it?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 5, 2008)

If you are a Dell Fan and enjoy all of their "Advertising Partners" software along with the slower boot-ups and inability to "optimize" the OS, then keep it.  I would send it back with a nasty letter and follow up telephone call.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2008)

Send it back and buy OEM off of Newegg.com that doesnt sound legit lol


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 5, 2008)

This really pisses me off.  This is my first experience w/ Amazon.  I always stick w/ ebay or newegg.  The only reason I bought of amazon was because i had a gift card. The listing said was vista ultimate for system builders.  

What happens if the seller doesn't respond or wont take it back.  Does amazon have a dispute process?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt18 said:


> I just bought a copy of windows vista ultimate 32bit off of amazon(from a seller on amazon).  I just got it in the mail today.  I opened it up and it is just a white paper sleeve that says "Asus Windows Vista Ultimate 32-Bit".  There was a piece of paper inside the sleeve w/ the cd that has the product key.  It honestly looks like the dvd was burned.  I went ahead and installed it and everything went fine.  It never asked for the product key.  Windows is activated and everything looks fine.  However, when I go to computer properties it says my computer manufacturer is Dell!?!?!
> 
> Should I send this back?  Am I going to have any problems if I keep it?



It is illegal and a pirated copy of the OEM copy of a Vista disc licensed to Dell. You've been tricked.


----------



## a111087 (Jan 5, 2008)

check sellers return policy
but I still didn't get it. The OS is legit, activated online, and works fine, its just that every OEM has their own install CD's
I would keep it


----------



## a111087 (Jan 5, 2008)

btarunr said:


> It is illegal and a pirated copy of the OEM copy of a Vista disc licensed to Dell. You've been tricked.



lol, then report seller to you local FBI agent


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2008)

If it didnt ask for the CD key , it is a demo copy. I have one myself, after 30 days it will render itself useless without a CD key.

I say send it back and demand your money. He did not send a "real" copy of Vista!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2008)

If he advertised it as a genuine oem copy of vista,then he's mislead/ripped you off.I say send it back.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2008)

no, its a copy. i've had one like that before (i bought it later....sue me)


btw, all "known" cracks will be voided when sp1 is released ie your "legal" copy of vista


----------



## Agility (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude it's unlegal. UNLEGAL! That DELL is from what i'm having now from isohunt.
Go and sue that muthar effing guy.

"Yes unlegit,downloaded from ISOHUNT".

Check your cd-key. Mine's

89580-OEM-8332132-00141

Not sure about another one cause the latest build is november. Mine's april. BUt it should be the same.

FYI: The CD has been cracked to not recongize any system for DELL. Thus it just installs like what an OEM disc installs to a bundled OEM computer. No questions, no cd-key, no nothing.


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah thats not legit at all, report it or send it back, or both...


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 5, 2008)

> Yeah thats not legit at all, report it or send it back, or both...



I'd recommend both - and if they say they won't give your your money back, threaten to report them to either the BBB or FBI for pirating bootlegged software


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2008)

How much did you pay for that anyway?


----------



## hercules71185 (Jan 5, 2008)

think this too.. it could be a legit key he had but, broke his disk or scratched. So he sold a legit copy of vista. Even tho its not the fancy cd. It also could be from his dell he got and then upgraded to xp. Call up microsoft and see if the key is ok. If not, then FBI then Amazon, then seller


----------



## a111087 (Jan 5, 2008)

Agility said:


> 89580-OEM-8332132-00141



I don't think you can post any CD keys on forums, especially the ones from Vista lol


----------



## b1lk1 (Jan 5, 2008)

a111087 said:


> I don't think you can post any CD keys on forums, especially the ones from Vista lol



That's not even the right key, thet is the Product ID key.  Noone could do anything with that anyways.

Either way, you got ripped off............


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 5, 2008)

I would shove the Disc up his you know what!!! 
I cannot believe how some companies can be so braisin.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 5, 2008)

there's a lot of grey market on Amazon and eBay . . .


----------



## Agility (Jan 5, 2008)

OEM cd-key posting is fine. You can't copy that cd-key and put into a LEGIT VISTA THAT ASKS FOR CD-KEY. it won't work.


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 5, 2008)

btarunr said:


> How much did you pay for that anyway?



$145.00.  I didn't expect to get a bootleg off of amazon....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah its a Pireted Version of Vista that uses a BIOS Crack to make the copy of vista think its being ran off of a OEM vesion of Dell, so that it could be installed with out a CD Key.

Don't ask me how I know lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2008)

$145  for a copy,mate you need to contact the seller and amazon.


----------



## Darren (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt18 said:


> I just bought a copy of windows vista ultimate 32bit off of amazon(from a seller on amazon).  I just got it in the mail today.  I opened it up and it is just a white paper sleeve that says "Asus Windows Vista Ultimate 32-Bit".  There was a piece of paper inside the sleeve w/ the cd that has the product key.  It honestly looks like the dvd was burned.  I went ahead and installed it and everything went fine.  It never asked for the product key.  Windows is activated and everything looks fine.  However, when I go to computer properties it says my computer manufacturer is Dell!?!?!
> 
> Should I send this back?  Am I going to have any problems if I keep it?



It's dodgy, Dell's copy of operating systems are the few which don't need activating, you see them a lot on dodgy torrent websites and Peer 2 Peer. Amazon is excellent, you should of bought it from a Amazon directly not from a third party seller.

PS. Genuine copy's of Windows should come with a official Microsoft casing with activation code or product key on the side.


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 6, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> $145  for a copy,mate you need to contact the seller and amazon.




$145 was a good deal.  I was just expecting a real copy!

I emailed the seller. I'm going to give him a day to respond before I call Amazon.

I think the one direct from amazon is $179.99.  Looks like i'll be using the credit to get that.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Agility said:


> Dude it's unlegal. UNLEGAL! That DELL is from what i'm having now from isohunt.
> Go and sue that muthar effing guy.
> 
> "Yes unlegit,downloaded from ISOHUNT".
> ...




Just checked.  My product key varies by 1 number.


----------



## keakar (Jan 6, 2008)

dont know if they still do it but MS used to give you a real hologram retail version cd to replace your pirate one if you call them to report it and furnish them with the transaction details and reciepts so they can go after the seller and prosecute them.

this was MS standing offer to anyone who unknowingly bought pirated windows operating system but i cant say if they still offer it, but its worth looking into.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 6, 2008)

> dont know if they still do it but MS used to give you a real hologram retail version cd to replace your pirate one if you call them to report it and furnish them with the transaction details and reciepts so they can go after the seller and prosecute them.
> 
> this was MS standing offer to anyone who unknowingly bought pirated windows operating system but i cant say if they still offer it, but its worth looking into.




seconded.  I didn't realize MS ever had that standing offer


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 6, 2008)

I wonder if this is a good time to say that I'm selling a 100% legit unused copy of Vista Ultimate 64 bit for $120


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 6, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I wonder if this is a good time to say that I'm selling a 100% legit unused copy of Vista Ultimate 64 bit for $120



I don't want the 64bit yet.  I don't use any software that will be of benefit on the 64bit, plus there are still all the drivers signing issues.


----------



## keakar (Jan 6, 2008)

well before vista came out they were doing it to stop piracy but i looked around at microsoft and they dont say anything about getting a free holo cd anymore but it did show this about getting a WGA kit and if you qualify you could get it free:

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/downloads/faq.aspx#ID0EVKAC


 What are the details of the genuine Windows offer? 

A: To help customers who unknowingly purchased a counterfeit version of Windows XP, Microsoft has created two genuine Windows offers for those who qualify: 

Complimentary offer: Microsoft will make a complimentary copy of Windows XP available to customers who have been sold counterfeit Windows. Customers will be required to submit a proof of purchase, the counterfeit CD, and a counterfeit report with details of their purchase. Only high-quality counterfeit Windows will qualify for the complimentary offer. 

Electronic License Key Offer: Microsoft will offer an alternative for customers who find out via the WGA validation process that they are not running genuine Windows, but do not qualify for, or choose not to take advantage of, the complimentary offer. These customers will be able to license a Windows Genuine Advantage Kit for Windows XP directly from Microsoft for a special on-line purchase price. The Windows Genuine Advantage Kit for Windows XP will include a new 25-character Product Key and a Windows Product Key Update tool that will allow customers to convert their counterfeit copy to genuine Windows XP electronically.


----------



## keakar (Jan 6, 2008)

Matt18 said:


> I just bought a copy of windows vista ultimate 32bit off of amazon(from a seller on amazon).  I just got it in the mail today.  I opened it up and it is just a white paper sleeve that says "Asus Windows Vista Ultimate 32-Bit".  There was a piece of paper inside the sleeve w/ the cd that has the product key.  It honestly looks like the dvd was burned.  I went ahead and installed it and everything went fine.  It never asked for the product key.  Windows is activated and everything looks fine.  However, when I go to computer properties it says my computer manufacturer is Dell!?!?!
> 
> Should I send this back?  Am I going to have any problems if I keep it?



call amazon right away, it has been my experience that amazon is very good about helping you with things like this. they should be able to stop payment from going through. if you bought it by credit card call the card company and tell them not to pay the seller because he defrauded you and they will let you stop payment on their end.

if you payed by money order they your screwed as far as getting your money back. its not much conselation but if nothing else amazon can at least make sure to block that seller from doing anymore buisness there.


----------



## keakar (Jan 6, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I wonder if this is a good time to say that I'm selling a 100% legit unused copy of Vista Ultimate 64 bit for $120



so how do you know you dont like it if you havent used it yet?  plus newegg has it for $109


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 6, 2008)

Matt18 said:


> I don't want the 64bit yet.  I don't use any software that will be of benefit on the 64bit, plus there are still all the drivers signing issues.



The only driver signing issues I have come across are that of CoreTemp and ATI Tray Tools. Other than that, I dont have problems. I am 64-bit. Every program I have isnt 64-bit but its a mix.


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 6, 2008)

keakar said:


> so how do you know you dont like it if you havent used it yet?  plus newegg has it for $109



I'm not saying I don't like it.  From what i have read it just didn't sound like the 64bit would be beneficial to me.  It also sounded like there were more problems with it.  Maybe I will give the 64bit a shot.  Where do you see it on newegg for $109?  I see the 64bit for $189.99


----------



## btarunr (Jan 6, 2008)

Matt18 said:


> $145.00.  I didn't expect to get a bootleg off of amazon....




Holy Shit!

You get a 64-bit genuine Home Premium OEM for $120. Dude, if Microsoft tightens its Windows Genuine Advantage thing, I guarantee your copy will fail the validation...because that's an OEM licence MS gave to a Dell user, they'll have a healthy database of all registered keys, if yours matches with a key already registered, boom....no updates for you.


----------



## xfire (Jan 6, 2008)

I think the piraters are waiting for SP1 to be released and then show their better hacks so that it isn't patched.
@btarunr nice sig.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 6, 2008)

a111087 said:


> I don't think you can post any CD keys on forums, especially the ones from Vista lol



That's actually a Product ID. It's a patched copy of a Vista installer that has a Dell CD Key slipstreamed.

You could use it but the person ripped you off, be aware though, that disc is illegal and could land you a good maximum of 25 years in prison. I'd request a refund immediately.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 6, 2008)

keakar said:


> so how do you know you dont like it if you havent used it yet?  plus newegg has it for $109



Check my system specs, I use Vista Ultimate x86. Also its $189 on Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116215


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 7, 2008)

That is definately a non valid copy of Vista. In my past experiences with Amazon they've always made it right, so you should get with Amazon if the seller doesn't make it right.

The seller >


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 7, 2008)

btarunr said:


> It is illegal and a pirated copy of the OEM copy of a Vista disc licensed to Dell. You've been tricked.



True. Most companies (Dell/HewlettPackard/etc.) their systems are so "odd" that if you try to install another OS it won't work. It's something about the CD key has to match a number on the mobo or something. And yes, just like btarunr said: It's illegal.

Send also a note to microsoft.. See what response you might get from them.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 7, 2008)

> True. Most companies (Dell/HewlettPackard/etc.) their systems are so "odd" that if you try to install another OS it won't work. It's something about the CD key has to match a number on the mobo or something. And yes, just like btarunr said: It's illegal.
> 
> Send also a note to microsoft.. See what response you might get from them.



true, also.  Keep in mind that a branded form of WIN usually already has certain necessary drivers that are intended for a specific system.  .inf drivers immediately come to mind . . .

my eMachines came with a disk that has WIN XP MCE05 on it, and it won't run correctly with anything but the original hardware on that system.


----------



## keakar (Jan 10, 2008)

Matt18 said:


> I'm not saying I don't like it.  From what i have read it just didn't sound like the 64bit would be beneficial to me.  It also sounded like there were more problems with it.  Maybe I will give the 64bit a shot.  Where do you see it on newegg for $109?  I see the 64bit for $189.99



sorry, that was the premium i saw not the ultimate version 

ultimate for $120 is a great price


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 10, 2008)

UPDATE: Amazon refunded my money.  The seller wouldn't respond to me.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 10, 2008)

ah, your dough's back. Get yourself a nice OEM copy of Vista 64bit Home premium for the same price.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 10, 2008)

> UPDATE: Amazon refunded my money. The seller wouldn't respond to me.



good Amazon took care of you - doesn't surprise me about the seller, though


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 10, 2008)

Matt18 said:


> UPDATE: Amazon refunded my money.  The seller wouldn't respond to me.



Awesome! Figured Amazon would do the right thing! Good for u dude!


----------



## Matt18 (Jan 10, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ah, your dough's back. Get yourself a nice OEM copy of Vista 64bit Home premium for the same price.



I ended up getting mrw1986's copy of ultimate 64bit for $120 shipped!!  
Awesome deal, thanks again!


----------



## XxGhostxX (Jan 10, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Holy Shit!
> 
> You get a 64-bit genuine Home Premium OEM for $120. Dude, if Microsoft tightens its Windows Genuine Advantage thing, I guarantee your copy will fail the validation...because that's an OEM licence MS gave to a Dell user, they'll have a healthy database of all registered keys, if yours matches with a key already registered, boom....no updates for you.



Windows Genuine Advantage > worthless i stopped m mine from installing


----------

